# not a good day



## nyorchids (Nov 13, 2006)

my family and i(wife and newborn son) went to visit my grandmothers grave then go to buy some wax worms for my frogs on the way back we got t-boned by another car. the speed limit was 30 but i cant see how this was a 30 mph crash we ended up 50 feet away on a lawn my wife broke her hand i broke my colar bone and my son was fine thank god! my wife was driving so i took the most impact. they had to use the jaws of life to get me out. here are some shots you guys tell me if this looks like a 30 mph hit
my car was the silver hyundai and the blue car was the other


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 13, 2006)

Sheeesh, you all are quite lucky, especially that son of yours! As for speed of the crash, I'm not good at judging. There's a lot of damage there, though!

Collarbone breaks are awful, believe me.


----------



## Marco (Nov 13, 2006)

Stan - thats a horrible accident. I'm glad that you and your family made it out and that your son was unharmed.


----------



## TADD (Nov 13, 2006)

Man I am glad to hear you are all alright! Stay safe, get some rest.


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2006)

A few years ago one of my boys was in a very similar accident. It was the other guy who T-boned my son while he was making a left turn at an intersection.

The road conditions were dry, and there were long skid marks leading up to the impact point. Our car reportedly was up on 2wheels when it got hit, but rolled forward on the same path it was going. It was also supposed to be a 30 zone. After having to go through a couple years of legal wrangling and court, he finally admitted he "had a couple of beers" and going faster than 30, but a true speed was never determined!!

I suppose that without skid marks, and with wet pavement, it is possible to cause that much damage with a 30mph impact. There may be some calculations they could do with the distance your car was moved from the impact site. But I would expect a long drawn out court battle with the imformation you've shared with us.  

I'm glad you all were able to walk away from this. Take Care Rick


----------



## Mark (Nov 13, 2006)

I can't make a judgement about the car speed, but I'm glad nobody was hurt worse than they were.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 13, 2006)

Who said the other car was only going 30 mph? Did the other driver pass a sobriety test?

I'm glad you are all safe and not hurt worse. By the looks of the two cars, I think you are lucky. I hope you mend quickly.


----------



## nyorchids (Nov 13, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> Who said the other car was only going 30 mph? Did the other driver pass a sobriety test?
> 
> I'm glad you are all safe and not hurt worse. By the looks of the two cars, I think you are lucky. I hope you mend quickly.


nobody said the speed was 30 but the speed limit was 30mph


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thank God you and your family all survived. It is alot better than being hit by a moose as most cars are not designed for a 500+ kg moose collision. Most of the time a moose-car accident end up having the moose crushing the hood onto the passengers. Height of the moose is over 2 meters!

Paphman910


----------



## bwester (Nov 13, 2006)

That sucks man, but at least everyone was alright. Their insurance should pay for it though, right?


----------



## nyorchids (Nov 13, 2006)

bwester said:


> That sucks man, but at least everyone was alright. Their insurance should pay for it though, right?


yea its all covered


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 13, 2006)

OMG! Very thankful the news isn't as bad as it could have been!!!

Jon


----------



## Heather (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh my gosh! 
Thank goodness you are all okay! And still typing!!  

My prelude was totalled this way. The idiot (in NM they are are idiots!) said his "windows were tinted too darkly to see" duh.....
That was such a great car too!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2006)

Hope everything works out well. Be prepared for Caca from insurance people.


----------



## Park Bear (Nov 16, 2006)

glad no one was really hurt


----------

